# Short/Plush Stock Coat?



## nikkiscriv (Feb 10, 2010)

So a friend of mine has been seeking advice as she is looking into buying a GSD, and the question came up as to what type of coat Kali has. I'm pretty sure she is a saddleback black/red, but the coat type I'm not quite sure. Her coat lies flat, but is fairly thick with an undercoat, and she has feathering on her hindquarters and tail with a thicker coat around her neck. 

I've looked up a few sites on examples of coat types, but I can't really tell if she would be short or more of a plush stock coat. Any opinions based on these pictures? They're the only ones I have at work, so I may need to upload more from home.

Thanks a bunch for your input!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

haha!!! LOVE the fourth pic! im not sure about coat "types" but she has the same as my GSD


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

She is a standard stock coat.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep - you've got yourself a stock coat gsd.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Standard for sure the pic in the Pool is hysterical HAAA!!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

plush coat, this was taken a year ago, she has grown a bit and her feathers are lot longer, and the tail really got bushy


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

love the pool pic. that needs to be in a calender somewhere.


----------



## nikkiscriv (Feb 10, 2010)

Ahh standard it is! thanks so much guys for your quick response! And thanks for the comments on the gator pic.. She had her eyes set on that thing for hours, and as soon as she got a chance that gator was no more... gotta love her :wub:


----------



## nikkiscriv (Feb 10, 2010)

Ken - your plush coat girl is_ beautiful_! :wub:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

How old is she? I ask because they don't get their 'plush' coats (not to be confused with a long coat) until they are a little older. I'm trying to remember about what age but it's over a year. 

She does appear to be stock coat in the pics but if she is still a puppy that could change.


----------



## nikkiscriv (Feb 10, 2010)

She is 15 months old, but her coat has been growing more as she gets older.

Her sire:
V Sasko von der Wiesenau - German shepherd dog
Her dam:
V Soffie vom Haus Brezel - German shepherd dog


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

This is Gilda in may at 14 months (it was before she blew her coat for the summer). You may be able to tell the difference between yours and her (if not you will see her soon)  These were taken at the Mckinney location where we meet up.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> She is a standard stock coat.


Agreed. Love the last pic.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

ken k said:


> plush coat, this was taken a year ago, she has grown a bit and her feathers are lot longer, and the tail really got bushy


Ken, your pup is a Long coat. The long hair around the ears are a dead give away.

Plush is used in reference to a stock coat that has a lot of under coat.

Op you have a very nice Stock Coat.

I have a Long Stock Coat, (Course long top coat with under coat)
Jaina at 4 months;


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo is a long coat. 1st picture is of him at 10 weeks or so. 2nd picture is of him at aprox. 4 months. 3rd picture is of him at 1 year, he has blown his coat for the summer, but you can tell he is still a long coat.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ken, is that the lovely Lilah!!? I was just looking at her cute smile on my photobucket pages when we transported her. More, please...


----------



## nikkiscriv (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the examples, guys - that helps a lot! I seemed to get confused with the explanations I found on various sites. 

Carla - Gilda is absolutely gorgeous! Can't wait to meet her 

I sure do fancy those plush coats..:wub:


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

KLCecil said:


> Ken, your pup is a Long coat. The long hair around the ears are a dead give away.



thanks, i`ll have to break the news to her, shell be disappointed


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

LOL, Long Coats are better anyways . 
Don't worry I love any coat GSD . But still like my LCs better.


----------

